# SS 01.05.21 - Ades Tevot



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Thomas Adès (1971 - )

Tevot, Op. 24

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Thomas Adès is one of my favorite living composers. His work Tevot is one movement symphony. I guess there is only one recording of it:








also available in youtube:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have three Ades CD's including that one. He is not a composer that appeals to me, but I'll give it another shot.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I will watch the You Tube, I jus can't warm up to Thomas Adès


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall try this version via Spotify


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll give both recordings a listen over the weekend - I have acouple of Ades discs, early short pieces but this work is new to me.

*ETA:* I have now listened to both recordings and have to say I am beginning to warm to the piece. I tried Ades own recording first followed by the Rattle recording - whilst Rattle takes 10% longer for me the performance is more convincing.
I will try a listen again to both.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

The composer conducting the LSO.

Fantastic symphony. Full of events. His jazz-ish rhythm is perhaps less apparent here but still very Adès-like. The sublime ending is as good as that of Panufnik. Love it!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Haven't spun that CD for a little while, this thread is a good excuse!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Via Spotify - I've heard some of his works in concert but I don't think I've listened to a studio recording before.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Tevot is a work that I have enjoyed for some time. But I had never thought of it as a symphony. It reminds me a little of late Sibelius. I have the Rattle recording.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> Tevot is a work that I have enjoyed for some time. But I had never thought of it as a symphony. It reminds me a little of late Sibelius. I have the Rattle recording.


Is it not part of a triptych that Ades put together over a number of years - I seem to remember reading something to that effect.
Interesting you say it reminds you a little of late Sibelius when listening to Rattles recording earlier today I thought of Tapiola & En Saga but thought I must be wrong.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I can see where folks are coming from with the Sibelius references and the jazz like rhythms
Interesting and good to hear something new but I regret to say I didn’t find myself warming to it even after a couple of listens


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I listened dutifully to the EMI recording and thought it had a lot of interesting color but didn't hold my interest.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Malx said:


> Is it not part of a triptych that Ades put together over a number of years - I seem to remember reading something to that effect.
> Interesting you say it reminds you a little of late Sibelius when listening to Rattles recording earlier today I thought of Tapiola & En Saga but thought I must be wrong.


Exactly - it reminds me of Tapiola too. I didn't know about the triptych.


----------



## OliviaParcker21 (May 5, 2021)

Hmm, this really reminds of Tapiola. I would like to find a couple of something else similar


----------



## OliviaParcker21 (May 5, 2021)

post links if you know something like that
Olivia Parcker,developer employee monitoring


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

OliviaParcker21 said:


> Hmm, this really reminds of Tapiola. I would like to find a couple of something else similar


I always feel that Walton's 1st symphony has something of late Sibelius in it.


----------

